# For those that transferred to USC...



## jstrassner (Mar 7, 2008)

What was your high school GPA? Even though I'll have over 40 units of college credit by the time I apply I'm still worried that my less than stellar high schools would keep me from getting accepted...anybody have any insight???


----------

